# I bled from my puppy's bite. Is it dangerous?



## dogbones28

Yesterday one of my puppies bit me a little too hard and I was surprised so I quickly pulled my hand away. I thought I only got a scratch but it bled a little. It doesn't hurt but it was itchy yesterday and it's a bit red. Two weeks ago I also found blood on my finger while I was carrying them and found that my skin was torn a bit. And a few days ago I found blood on another finger but I couldn't even see the wound (but I'm sure there is because when I squished it more blood came out). They are still too young for anti-rabies shots.

The wounds are so tiny and don't hurt, but we're worried. I'm taking my puppies to the vet next week so I'll ask about it, but in the mean time I would like to get opinions from others.

Also, if this is relevant, I have been bit by my Poodle several years ago and I had to get shots for months (it was pretty deep) so I am worried about this now.


----------



## kcomstoc

They are puppies....everybody gets bite by them and lots of people on here have been ripped to shreds by their puppy.  I think you'll be fine but I don't know much about dog bites because you are in the Philippians


----------



## CptJack

No, not a big deal. They're certainly not rabid, and a bit of antibiotic cream is all you need.

Also, seriously, it happens and it's normal. I think Thud, my biggest (but youngest) was 6 months old before he stopped drawing blood with puppy mouthing nonsense. Every member of my family has at least one scar, somewhere. The sticky "The bite stops here" will help, if you're consistent, but it takes time. And having gotten them younger than they should have been, their bite inhibition will be lower and a bit harder to teach. You'll get there, but don't expect it to stop overnight (or over the next month) and don't think there's something wrong with them. There isn't, it's just... part of having a puppy.


----------



## dogbones28

Yeah, I read everywhere people get bites from their puppies and they don't make a big deal out of it, but I don't know if they bled from it. It's just that the folks here always say to be careful when a puppy hasn't had shots yet because they are likely to "still have rabies" so I was a bit worried. But my pups aren't stray so hopefully it's no biggie. Thanks!


----------



## Mixedpuppy

We adopted a 6 week old puppy and we have teeth marks on our fingers and toes but none have bled.

All puppies love to chew and their teeth are like needles and can break the skin.


----------



## dogbones28

And yep, I know they will bite and I don't really mind (but of course I try to control it) it's just that I always hear people here saying bites from puppies can be bad if they haven't had shots yet. Seriously, if my grandmother knew this she would probably want me to go to the hospital lol.
Sorry. Now I feel stupid for asking this. XD But thank you for responding.


----------



## CptJack

dogbones28 said:


> And yep, I know they will bite and I don't really mind (but of course I try to control it) it's just that I always hear people here saying bites from puppies can be bad if they haven't had shots yet. Seriously, if my grandmother knew this she would probably want me to go to the hospital lol.
> Sorry. Now I feel stupid for asking this. XD But thank you for responding.


It's one of those things that goes around, but there isn't really any risk. Rabies shots are to prevent the dog from getting rabies, and a bite from a stray dog would be scary, but at their age, and the amount of time they've been with you without acting sick, I wouldn't think twice about it. 

Glad to be reassuring.


----------



## dogbones28

CptJack said:


> It's one of those things that goes around, but there isn't really any risk. Rabies shots are to prevent the dog from getting rabies, and a bite from a stray dog would be scary, but at their age, and the amount of time they've been with you without acting sick, I wouldn't think twice about it.
> 
> Glad to be reassuring.


Thank you for your help again!


----------



## Willowy

I know that rabies in dogs is a big concern in SE Asia. There have been a few posts here where the person was bitten by their own dog, freaked out and went to get rabies shots (which they apparently give out freely there; here in the US they would make a big stinkin deal if anyone asked for rabies shots). But basically, here's how it is: IF your pups have rabies and are capable of passing it on (and this is not very likely), they will be dead within 2 weeks. That's how rabies works---animals can't go around spreading the disease indefinitely. So if they die mysteriously, by all means, go get rabies shots or have the body tested for rabies. If they stay alive, everybody's great . There isn't any reason to go get rabies shots if your own dog bites you, unless he dies suddenly.


----------



## HollowHeaven

Eh, puppies chew and bite a lot and don't mean anything by it. Their teeth are brand new and are sharp. 
Just disinfect the spot/wash the wound well and I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Inga

Wait, they made you go through the rabies series when you got bit by your own Poodle? Did the Poodle have his shots? That seems odd. I am sorry it happened to you though. My brother went through that as a kid because he was bit by a stray German Shepherd.


----------



## mrgoodkat

Inga said:


> Wait, they made you go through the rabies series when you got bit by your own Poodle? Did the Poodle have his shots? That seems odd.


Nothing odd about it here in SEA. They give out rabies shots like they give out antibiotics, like candy. The last time I got bitten by my dog, everybody told me to get shots. Didn't do it, the dogs got every vaccine there is. So why bother?


----------



## dogbones28

Inga said:


> Wait, they made you go through the rabies series when you got bit by your own Poodle? Did the Poodle have his shots? That seems odd. I am sorry it happened to you though. My brother went through that as a kid because he was bit by a stray German Shepherd.


Yeah, they said I had to get shots for about 5 months! It was so expensive -_- It happened a long time ago but I'm pretty sure that our Poodle got the anti-rabies shots when she was a pup, as with all our other dogs. Also, there are people here who go around every year giving free anti-rabies shots for dogs, and my mom always makes sure our dogs get them. My Poodle only lasted for like 3-4 years, I'm not sure if this had anything to do with her short lifespan. And if you're asking if they gave her shots after she bit me, no, they didn't. :O


----------



## dogbones28

Willowy said:


> I know that rabies in dogs is a big concern in SE Asia. There have been a few posts here where the person was bitten by their own dog, freaked out and went to get rabies shots (which they apparently give out freely there; here in the US they would make a big stinkin deal if anyone asked for rabies shots). But basically, here's how it is: IF your pups have rabies and are capable of passing it on (and this is not very likely), they will be dead within 2 weeks. That's how rabies works---animals can't go around spreading the disease indefinitely. So if they die mysteriously, by all means, go get rabies shots or have the body tested for rabies. If they stay alive, everybody's great . There isn't any reason to go get rabies shots if your own dog bites you, unless he dies suddenly.


The rabies shots for the person are free? Where is that? Mine cost around PHP5,000 (around USD115), although I'm not sure if that was per shot or for the series. And yes, I have heard of the 2 weeks thing. My Poodle didn't die in two weeks, thankfully. But I still had to get the shots, idk why. I'm sure my parents told the doctors that it was our dog, and that she had all the shots required...
Anyway after like 2 years or so I got bitten by a cat (which was mine again!) but I didn't need the shots anymore because they said the effects would last for 5 years. Just thought I'd share that haha XD


----------



## dogbones28

mrgoodkat said:


> Nothing odd about it here in SEA. They give out rabies shots like they give out antibiotics, like candy. The last time I got bitten by my dog, everybody told me to get shots. Didn't do it, the dogs got every vaccine there is. So why bother?


Are you referring to the one they give to the person who got bitten or for dogs? Because my shots weren't free at all! They cost like 2 weeks supply of grocery for the whole family


----------



## Hambonez

I believe the health department in the US will give you the rabies shots for free. It may also be state-dependent, however, since states have different rules! I've never known anyone in NY to be charged for rabies shots when the health department orders them! I've known a few people who needed them.

With regards to your puppy bites - we were always covered in bite wounds from our pup! Some were just indentations, to scratches, to wee punctures. We would wash them out with soap and water and apply a little antibiotic ointment and that was it. No lasting damage done!


----------



## Willowy

I don't mean freely as in no cost, I mean freely as in no restrictions. There are a lot of restrictions for an American to get post-exposure rabies shots. They usually try to find the animal and kill it or quarantine it before they'll give the shots as a last resort. 

Anyway, there isn't any reason to get rabies shots if your own pet bites you, because you can keep an eye on the pet to see if he/she dies within 2 weeks. It's really only a risk if a stray bites you and runs away so you can't keep an eye on it. But I suppose they're just being overly careful.


----------



## dogbones28

Hambonez said:


> I believe the health department in the US will give you the rabies shots for free. It may also be state-dependent, however, since states have different rules! I've never known anyone in NY to be charged for rabies shots when the health department orders them! I've known a few people who needed them.
> 
> With regards to your puppy bites - we were always covered in bite wounds from our pup! Some were just indentations, to scratches, to wee punctures. We would wash them out with soap and water and apply a little antibiotic ointment and that was it. No lasting damage done!


That's really fortunate. Here they charge even though dog bites (from strays) are so common. Well it's good that they give anti-rabies to the dogs for free, but you have to go to the place itself (I said the ones that go around give it for free, I just remembered they actually charge) and I doubt anyone will be willing to bring a stray dog there.

Thanks! I'm getting more and more relieved hearing from other people who have experienced it say that it's nothing to worry about 




Willowy said:


> I don't mean freely as in no cost, I mean freely as in no restrictions. There are a lot of restrictions for an American to get post-exposure rabies shots. They usually try to find the animal and kill it or quarantine it before they'll give the shots as a last resort.
> 
> Anyway, there isn't any reason to get rabies shots if your own pet bites you, because you can keep an eye on the pet to see if he/she dies within 2 weeks. It's really only a risk if a stray bites you and runs away so you can't keep an eye on it. But I suppose they're just being overly careful.


Ohh! Yeah, here they don't have so many restrictions. They just ask about the dog and do say to keep an eye on it for two weeks; when nothing happened to my dog they didn't do anything to her but they continued the shots for me "just to be safe" because you know, better safe than sorry (well it would be if being safe didn't cost so much!). Well I've never experienced being bit by a stray so I'm not sure how they handle it here, but I think it's sad that they have to kill the dogs there, even if it's for safety


----------



## JohnnyBandit

Hambonez said:


> I believe the health department in the US will give you the rabies shots for free. It may also be state-dependent, however, since states have different rules! I've never known anyone in NY to be charged for rabies shots when the health department orders them! I've known a few people who needed them.
> 
> With regards to your puppy bites - we were always covered in bite wounds from our pup! Some were just indentations, to scratches, to wee punctures. We would wash them out with soap and water and apply a little antibiotic ointment and that was it. No lasting damage done!


I have had post exposure rabies shots twice... First time my insurance paid for them. Second time my insurance inquired as to why I was always getting bitten.... They backed out and denied the claim. I paid out of pocket....


----------



## Willowy

Well, you have to look at the brain to test for rabies, and so the animal has to be killed for that. . .but usually pets get quarantined (which means they put the pet in a kennel and watch it for 2 weeks ). But strays, wild animals, and pets whose owners won't pay for them to be quarantined are killed . The vet is always mailing a styrofoam box to the state lab, at least once or twice a week (I work at the Post Office, so I see what gets mailed ). I know what's in those styrofoam coolers. Mostly bats (especially with this fungus that's killing so many; lots of dead bats around lately), but sometimes not. . .

Yeah, if they had you watch your dog for 2 weeks and then gave you the shot even though nothing happened to her. . .I'm betting they were in it for the money .

I know a guy who's always messing with wild animals. He kept an injured bat until someone found out about it and they made him have it put to sleep and tested. He came *this* close to the Health Department making him get rabies shots after he picked up a baby skunk and then let it go again (he doesn't make a secret of these things, someone narced on him). But they decided that since it was acting normally it was low-risk. But he doesn't have insurance, and I'm pretty sure they would have made him pay for it even though they ordered it.


----------



## JohnnyBandit

Willowy said:


> I don't mean freely as in no cost, I mean freely as in no restrictions. There are a lot of restrictions for an American to get post-exposure rabies shots. They usually try to find the animal and kill it or quarantine it before they'll give the shots as a last resort.
> 
> Anyway, there isn't any reason to get rabies shots if your own pet bites you, because you can keep an eye on the pet to see if he/she dies within 2 weeks. It's really only a risk if a stray bites you and runs away so you can't keep an eye on it. But I suppose they're just being overly careful.


I have no clue what you are talking about..... There are not a ton of restrictions. You get bit by a mammal that you cannot locate, rabies shots.. 

A buddy of mine had his dogs killed a raccoon. They did not even test the raccoon but they gave all of them (my buddy, his wife, and the three kids) post exposures. Just from exposure to the blood that was all over the dogs faces. 

Probably a third of my friends have had post exposures...

And here a lot of animal care workers, vets, techs, etc. Get pre exposure vaccines.


----------



## Willowy

Maybe restrictions isn't the right word? But they make a big deal over it. They don't just jump to giving shots, at least not around here. One lady I know got bit by a wild farm cat and they just told her to see if he showed up again. And then the Health Department is involved. . .or maybe only if you refuse the vaccine like that guy I know .


----------



## JohnnyBandit

Willowy said:


> Maybe restrictions isn't the right word? But they make a big deal over it. They don't just jump to giving shots, at least not around here. One lady I know got bit by a wild farm cat and they just told her to see if he showed up again.


Well the shots SUCK! I would not go through it if I did not have to. 

Down here, if you get bit by a feral cat and cannot find the cat, they will dose you right up. Cats are the fourth most common species in the southeast for rabies.


----------



## JohnnyBandit

In fact a two year old got bit by a cat from a managed feral colony in this county in July. They caught the cat, it came back rabid. 

Also two ladies down in Palm Beach County got bit by a cat while feeding a feral colony. That cat was Rabid.... Happens all the time.


----------



## mrgoodkat

dogbones28 said:


> Are you referring to the one they give to the person who got bitten or for dogs? Because my shots weren't free at all! They cost like 2 weeks supply of grocery for the whole family


I didn't mean that they are free, I meant that you can get as many as you want as often as you want. (The shots for a human) No questions asked. And they are way cheaper here, less than $50 USD per shot. (Since the exchange rate appreciates so quickly that sounds more than it is.)

Never seen a rabid dog here though, Mangy ones a lot, but never rabid ones.


----------



## Willowy

Ugh, the tropics. . .disease ridden .


----------



## JohnnyBandit

Willowy said:


> Ugh, the tropics. . .disease ridden .



LOL you gotta be tough to live in the swamp...


----------



## Kayota

Willowy said:


> Maybe restrictions isn't the right word? But they make a big deal over it. They don't just jump to giving shots, at least not around here. One lady I know got bit by a wild farm cat and they just told her to see if he showed up again. And then the Health Department is involved. . .or maybe only if you refuse the vaccine like that guy I know .


My coworker was bitten by a dog and didn't know where it came from and they made her get rabies shots immediately.


----------



## Brydean

I'm sure regulations and requirements vary state by state. Probably varies by how prevalent rabies are in any given area. Earlier in the summer some friends of ours found a bat in their house. Caught it without touching it. Sent it off for testing, it was rabid. So entire family had to have shots, just on the off chance they had unknown contact with it. 
Funny years ago, my son got bit my his pet rat. Had to convince the pediatrician that it was a pet rat and there was no chance of rabies. Animals that small usually die from attack of other animal. Not to mention it was born in captivity, not some stray rat we picked up out of the sewer! LOL Health dept reassured him I was correct. Since it had to be reported to them anyway!


----------

